# Vanes hitting Ripcord



## c14smalls (Nov 18, 2010)

Any suggestions?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Is the football cord tight when you are at full draw and is it releasing properly? Sounds to me like the rest is not releasing properly.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Your cord is not adjusted properly as mallardsx2 suggested. Place the string so that it pulls tight when your at full draw. Let down and then move it down another 1/8" or so and tie it in or use the "football" clamp then try it again. If that's now working then for some reason the rest isn't falling as it's suppose to because of some mechanical failure I would presume. After you get it working take some lip stick and mark the outside of your fletchings and shoot again. By using the lipstick it will transfer to any area of the rest, ect that it is having contact with. If your currently having enough contact that it's marking your prongs up then I'd think you are having severe flight problems as well.


----------



## c14smalls (Nov 18, 2010)

The cord is served into the cable and the rest functions fine. Out of three arrows two will move severely in flight but still hit the same as the one that flew true. As far as the flight problems, weak shaft? Might switch to the trusty 'ol Whisker Biscuit if I cant get it figured out.


----------



## Soksoda (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the same problem, thought it was my bow, I was shooting a PSE Revenge, put it on my Mathews Z7 and have the same issue. The drop away just isnt moving out of the way fast enough. I think I am just gonna try a new rest.


----------



## phusion (May 30, 2012)

If you like drop away rests, I use a Vital X Gear Kazaway rest and it's good for bows shooting up to 400 fps. I'm currently no where near that (around 320 fps) but I have had no problems with it as I use it for my hunting setup.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you shooting your arrows with cock vane up?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I think, for starters, I'd try a stiffer shaft, too. Probably a 340 spine. I'm also thinking that the cord is to short. Without seeing the bow it's hard to tell, but if the cord is too short it will trip the rest mechanism but hold the rest up too long. With the Ripcord I like to use the football. I slide it down the cable, but leave it loose enough to slide when you draw the bow. Draw the bow and it will slide up the cable. Do this a couple times. If the launcher drops then slide the football down about another 1/16" can clamp it down. Draw and let down a few times to make sure it's right. Another thing that can contribute to contact is a low nocking point. Or it could be a combination of any or all of these things.


----------



## c14smalls (Nov 18, 2010)

I figured it out! After monkeying around with my nock position and the rest I got it to stop. Don't ask me what I did but it stopped. I just purchased an APA Pit Viper and will be installing another ripcord on it so we will see if I do actually have it figured out. I will be using the football on this one until I get the cord location figured out then will put it through the cable. Thanks for the suggestions. I am still going to try a stiffer shaft 330-340 and see if I can clean up my paper tuning a little. Still getting a small right tear (I shoot left hand) so I think a stiffer shaft will help that. Thanks again.

B


----------

